# Oblivion difficulty slider



## billypnats (Oct 13, 2007)

oblivion for some reason just got easy.....TOO EASY.
everything dies within 2 hits, and i got the slider WAY UP.
i think one of the mods might have done something, OBMM conflict detector says otherwise

also i seem to be missing textures/shaders for summoning. when summoned creatures die, they just dissappear, no "dying sound" or fading away. just gone.

so this is the list of mods I have yeah i know its really long but.....its in order of loading


Bab.esm
AinmhiRace.esm
HorseCombatMaster.esm
Oblivion.esm
CM Partners.esm
AdrenalineOblivion-SupportElements.esp
AdrenalineOblivion-SpawnElement.esp
za_bankmod.esp
ChaseCameraMod.esp
DLCHorseArmor.esp
KT_CustomRaceFix.esp
Natural_Habitat_by_Max_Tael.esp
Natural_Vegetation_by_Max_Tael.esp
DLCOrrery.esp
DLCThievesDen.esp
DLCVileLair.esp
DLCMehrunesRazor.esp
Living Economy.esp
Strike_a_Pose_Ver_2.1.esp
Oscuro's_Oblivion_Overhaul.esp
OOO-Potions.esp
OOO-BirthSigns.esp
OOO-Magic_Effects+Spells.esp
OOO-Magic_Effects+Enchantments.esp
OOO-Dangerous_Traps.esp
OOO-Armor_Perks_WearRate_Repair.esp
OOO-Magic_Game_Settings.esp
OOO-Combat_Skills_Perks_Marksmanship.esp
OOO-DLT_Immersion.esp
OOO-Level_Slow.esp
actors_in_charge.esp
DLCSpellTomes.esp
BP and Soya.esp
Knights.esp
Enhanced Water v2.0 HD.esp
Quest Award Leveling.esp
Quest Award Leveling - Finger of the Mountain.esp
DLCShiveringIsles.esp
CM Partners.esp
WPHealthRegen.esp
Visually Realistic Lava.esp
Deadly Reflex - Timed Block no other changes.esp
Visually Realistic Deadly Lava.esp
It's A Wig!.esp
RenGuardOverhaulShiveringIsles.esp
Mounted_Spellcasting Deadly Reflex Compatible.esp
babehair_EV.esp
Streamline 3.0.esp
BABnecklacesbykalikut.esp
KnightsBabFemaleArmors.esp
Babarized SlofsBraceletsAndRings.esp
AW_Wings.esp
DLCFrostcrag.esp
RenGuardOverhaul.esp
Beautiful People.esp
BabShop.esp
DarkUI Fix.esp
Bab.esp
Merina.esp
MidasSpells.esp
BlackLuster.esp
The Lost Spires.esp
Arthur_ Natural weather with HDR.esp
Ace's Warlock Gear.esp
kfshortdresses.esp
Babarized SatansRogueSorceress.esp
kfclothes.esp
LostSpires-Everglade patch.esp
LostSpires-DarkForest patch.esp
TensaZangetsuBETA.esp
HollowTensaZangetsuBETA.esp
DeadlyReflex - Combat Moves.esp
OSR_pose.esp
AinmhiRace.esp
Thieves Arsenal.esp
Akatosh_Mount_By_Saiden_Storm-10344.esp
xulChorrolHinterland.esp
xulRollingHills_EV.esp
xulAncientYews.esp
xuldarkforest.esp
xulStendarrValley.esp
xulTheHeath.esp
xulLushWoodlands.esp
xulImperialIsle.esp
ULFallenLeafEverglade.esp
XulEntiusGorge.esp
xulBeachesOfCyrodiilLostCoast.esp
xulAncientRedwoods.esp


thnx.....


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Remove all the mods load the game, if all works you then need to add the mods one by one testing each.
Example, add Bab.esm, if the game is fine add another mod. If it stuffs up, remove all the mods but the one you just added. Test it again by its own, if the same thing happens it means the Mod is broken, BUT if it doesnt stuff up it means that its conflicting with another mod.
If you have removed all the mods and it still happens then the game itself is corrupt and you will need to uninstall and delete any leftover game contents, restart and install the game again.

Edit:
These mods could be the source of the easy killing
OOO-Combat_Skills_Perks_Marksmanship.esp
DeadlyReflex - Combat Moves.esp
Deadly Reflex - Timed Block no other changes.esp
OOO-Magic_Effects+Spells.esp
OOO-Magic_Effects+Enchantments.esp
Oscuro's_Oblivion_Overhaul.esp
HorseCombatMaster.esm


----------



## billypnats (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks!! i'll do that
EDIT: naww doesn't work, try everything


----------



## MPod (Oct 28, 2007)

You already tried uninstlaling and then reinstalling? The game's difficulty scales with level; are you not levelling?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

MPod said:


> You already tried uninstlaling and then reinstalling? The game's difficulty scales with level; are you not levelling?


i know thats right.what level is your character billypnats?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

billypnats said:


> oblivion for some reason just got easy.....TOO EASY.
> everything dies within 2 hits, and i got the slider WAY UP.


That won't change much, the difficulty slider increases both how much damage you take from monsters and also how much damage you inflict. Setting it right down will mean it takes longer to kill things, but you will also take longer to kill.


----------



## billypnats (Oct 13, 2007)

what? isn't it like 8X damage to you and 1/8x to enemies at 100%?
but anyways i think i fixed it, the wizard tower the was messing it up


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i use the wizards tower with no problems as to difficulty.what level is your character?


----------

